# Lenco Trim Tabs Issue ... ?



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I would suggest you give Kevin at ECS a call. Your boat's not that old, so he should be able to help you out. What you describe sounds more like a connection/electrical issue vs a bad actuator.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

CaptainRob said:


> I would suggest you give Kevin at ECS a call. Your boat's not that old, so he should be able to help you out. What you describe sounds more like a connection/electrical issue vs a bad actuator.


I have, did that first, and they'll take care of it (Lenco will likely make it happen for free under warranty) - until I can get the boat in though, it'd be really nice to manually lower that one tab if possible.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Friend had a sticky tab on his, ended up being a bad switch. Had to unbolt and bottom of the actuator from the tab and tie it up out of the water to fish the rest of the weekend. It was really annoying trying to run around with one tab stuck down. Running with no tabs was less bothersome.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I have, did that first, and they'll take care of it (Lenco will likely make it happen for free under warranty) - until I can get the boat in though, it'd be really nice to manually lower that one tab if possible.


Good to hear Kevin is going to help along with Lenco. (Kevin usually stands behind his products well) As for the sticky tab, I would agree with Jmrodandgun and suggest that you remove the pin from the bottom of the actuator and then tie the tab and actuator in an upward position. It might be a pain, but at least you will have no drag from the tab and you can then raise the other one that is working.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

have you DC'd the wiring ( cut connections)vand touched the wires directly to battery?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I haven't tried this myself, so take it with a grain of salt. But I'm fairly sure you can detach the plane from the bottom of the actuator, stick a screwdriver or something through the hole on the bottom of the ram, and twist it to retract it to the desired position.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Jun 13, 2016)

Haven't tried any of that but I'll look into it. Had another guy mention it could be the control box and that if you send it into Lenco they'll send you a new one at no cost. Additionally, apparently, they actuators can pull out from running rough water over time. Best leads I've got ...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Based on my experience, control box seems like a good possibility, although hopefully your manufacturer will sort all that out. On my last boat, I ended up just throwing away the control box and wiring straight to a pair of plain rocker switches.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

zthomashome said:


> Based on my experience, control box seems like a good possibility, although hopefully your manufacturer will sort all that out. On my last boat, I ended up just throwing away the control box and wiring straight to a pair of plain rocker switches.


yep. and I carry an extra switch in my tool box. cut those weird "deutsch" connections off and go to a momentary rocker.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Like a Black Magic said, You can hard wire each tab to a battery. Attach the wires one way to go up and switch the wires the other way to go down. If they both work that way then it is most likely the control box.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I was having problems with my tabs -- one seemed to "droop" or fall down, even though they were completely disconnected. I jumped them straight to 12v to retract them fully, then secured them all the way retracted with some zipties. Temporary solution until I re-wire it all. Might be an option for you until you can bring the boat in.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

and if anybody needs to replace an actuator, its very very easy. and will cost you less than $150 for the part.


----------

